# Ruddy `eck It`s Friday Already



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m wearing this & wil continue to do so over night....

* Omega Railmaster Aqua Terra, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"Ruddy `eck It`s Friday Already".

It took you 4 minutes to find out, already, my life.







You're getting slow young pup.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one tomorrow, i.e. within 6 hours...

Time to sleep now.

Bertrand


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Just back from a do in Newcastle.

Same watch - old photo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> "Ruddy `eck It`s Friday Already".
> 
> It took you 4 minutes to find out, already, my life.
> 
> ...


It`s my age, the weeks are just flying past


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Glycine for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, wearing this new arrival

Unterwasser 200m:










Really love this watch!

Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My strategy for awhile, different pics of the same thing.










Later,

William


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Not Friday yet but I'm wearing this nice vintage


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Willian, Good call mate!









This for now... Its for sale but its such a cool watch it deserves an airing


















But im off out later to an Urban Art opening in a dark lane in St. Peters... should be cool, but just to be prepared Im taking a lump along 

(now on a notched Greg 24mm strap and yes I know the date is wrong














)


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off to shoot Land Rovers so something tough!!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Great pictures of lovely watches and it's still early! Mine's a 6139 today....










A


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Superocean for me ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This on a bit of rubber


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Unfinished project today...










All I need is a baton!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Orfina today.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Finished 'modding' this one last night. Wearing it all day today










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

This Stowa Seatime for me










have a great weekend

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 24.1 today...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I have an incoming today







, but until I get some time to go to Twickenham to pick it up I'll be wearing this










Rich


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

resting the sar back to the prs-14 and brown jumbo


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedie MkIII this morning


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ocean 7 GMT today on a toshi....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Just got this back from a service earlier in the week, so it's been getting a lot of wrist time:










Mind you, as I'm on a week off I doubt I'll get through a day at home without at least one change!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

cookie520 said:


> Ocean 7 GMT today on a toshi....


Dam that looks good, both watch and strap


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

New arrival on a lumpy, until the mesh arrives:










all the best

Jan


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

It will be this beauty today....










Here is a scetch, Jaques Costeau and his gang made before production....


















Have a nice weekend!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > "Ruddy `eck It`s Friday Already".
> ...


Wait till you get to my age, it's the years that fly past









Today is a Friday - so that's a heavy day with *TWO* sessions of Sequence dance today, afternoon and evening. Needs a "toughie" so I'll go with the latest Orion from trade with an RLT member!










Shamelessly re-cycled piccie - 'cos I'm rubbish at photos


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Seiko SKX007* on jubilee for me today


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing this for work today










As I'm off to Cumbria for a holiday tomorrow, I'll be swapping between these for the next week. I'm not sure if they have internet access in the cottage we've rented so I'll post them here for now. If not have a great weekend everyone and I'll see you all next week.


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Sinn for me brand new yesterday


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

salmonia said:


> It will be this beauty today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply Stunning









Rich


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Off out now so changed to this German WWII watch.

Pronto:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m wearing this & wil continue to do so over night....
> 
> * Omega Railmaster Aqua Terra, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*


Simply stunning


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

The one that got me started...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DaveE said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m wearing this & wil continue to do so over night....
> ...


Thanks Dave, I`m very fond of it









Anyway I changed over to these this afternoon...

*CWC Royal Navy divers watch issued 1997, ETA 955.121 7 jewels*










( just back from some TLC by Steve at Ryte Time)

*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*










I thought I`d swap their straps over, I haven`t made my mind up about the CWC on the Pulsar`s light grey strap

but IMO the Pulsar looks better on the grey Nato


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

BR 02


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> The one that got me started...


Is that what you blame the watch disease on?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

QUOTE (Bill B @ Apr 11 2008, 02:23 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
BR 02










Superb Bill....


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Toshi said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > It will be this beauty today....
> ...


I agree


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Happy Friday, y'all.

Back home after a three-day conference over in Orlando with one question in mind...what do Brits and Europeans have against sunblock? Couldn't believe all the nasty sunburns on display...OUCH!!!

Anyway, after three days with one watch, it's back to this...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice BR02 Bill... As you know, Im hoping a WIS mate will tire of his shortly so i can have one...























That Triton on not looking at it anymore... I see nothing!... wow its a beauty and that sketch is very cool.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

VinceR said:


> Superocean for me ..


Nice







I wish mine came on a bracelet. Instead it came with the Breitling "Hershey Bar" rubber strap, which I hate


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Since taking the Tag Heuer Spirotechnique off my wrist on Wedenesday, I've been wearing this vintage Carlson Squale 600m. Excuse the crap pictures:


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

I'm still in love with this one.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This Stowa Seatime for me
> 
> ...


Fantastic picture


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Since taking the Tag Heuer Spirotechnique off my wrist on Wedenesday, I've been wearing this vintage Carlson Squale 600m. Excuse the crap pictures:


IÂ´m in love!.....


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

salmonia said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Since taking the Tag Heuer Spirotechnique off my wrist on Wedenesday, I've been wearing this vintage Carlson Squale 600m. Excuse the crap pictures:
> ...


Cheers mate.







The Squale uses the same case, of course, as the Zodiac SSW amongst others


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

DaveE said:


> Is that what you blame the watch disease on?


Yes Dave







- it took me 21 years before I could justifiably afford one! How do I now stop myself? I need HELP!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

williamsat said:


> This Orfina today.


What a strange looking watch







I like it though. Dare I say it's reminiscent of the Hamilton Ventura


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've only just got up (I'm on nights) and today/tonight I'll be mostly wearing:










Christopher Ward C3 Malvern


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

chris l said:


>


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Happy Friday, y'all.
> 
> Back home after a three-day conference over in Orlando with one question in mind...what do Brits and Europeans have against sunblock? Couldn't believe all the nasty sunburns on display...OUCH!!!
> 
> ...


That's really nice in blue


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had the older one on today, so now back home have switched to the younger 6105


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Had the older one on today, so now back home have switched to the younger 6105


Lovely


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Today I are mowstly bin wearin' Nothin'...!










But now I have put on my 6309 so everything's normal


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Well managed to get to pick up my new watch. Immediately removed the bracelet and put it on a Nato and a very quick and dirty picture to show it off


















Wondered whether it would be too small but I quite like it

Rich

PS - I _like_ the cyclopse now


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Toshi said:


> I have an incoming today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch as ever


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Well managed to get to pick up my new watch. Immediately removed the bracelet and put it on a Nato and a very quick and dirty picture to show it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Rich, noticed your post and was wondering if you got it..... glad you did


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Well managed to get to pick up my new watch. Immediately removed the bracelet and put it on a Nato and a very quick and dirty picture to show it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Rich....I almost bought one myself recently...

But reminded myself I dont like cyclops or Merc hands


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Been a bit busy today.....only just got home.....this might interest some.....










Will have to take more next week I think......but how about these










Nice models you might think.....yes indeed....and not your usual dinky toys.....

Just look at the chairs and tables around them.......yep....genuine original styling wood models!


















These are just one off styling models from the 60's and 70's.......on most doors and trunks open, seat belts (even on 60's models!) and all interior detail......pretty special......

I won't even bore you with stories of the full size versions at the location....from model T to Focus RS.....

And my mate there makes great tea







I'll be back soon............

Oh yeah.....just wore this today


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

DaveE said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday, y'all.
> ...


Thanks Dave...I love it. A slight tilt of the wrist and it really lights up...










...but, it's almost black when the lights are down...quite a hypnotic effect with the blue wave pattern...certainly never boring.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Got 6309 on again! but on new Toshi strap


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Well managed to get to pick up my new watch. Immediately removed the bracelet and put it on a Nato and a very quick and dirty picture to show it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...congrats, Rich.

Not big on Merc hands and cyclops either...but I could live 'em...that's a beaut.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Blimey.....how many of these have we got in here?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Well managed to get to pick up my new watch. Immediately removed the bracelet and put it on a Nato and a very quick and dirty picture to show it off
> ...


Thanks Rich. The funny thing is, neither am I....









Rich


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT 38


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Been enjoying the heavyweight below known as the Ocean7 LM-3


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> >


Thank you; it commemorates 300 years of the Russian Navy....was in a hell of a state when it arrived several years ago - it's taken me until now to clean and fettle it!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

CAUTION: Obvious fake content

Bought this at a local bazaar for a larf, which I certainly have every time I look at it. But I also got a pretty good watch: +8s/day, 45 hour reserve...even has a coronet in the crystal! Haven't yet challenged the WR rating however


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This one's not as good, tho'...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> RLT 38


Nice one Bladerunner







I haven't seen a picture of one of those for ages


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just swapped over to these.....

*Elysee Model 16320, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*










*Elysee Model-16319, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nalu said:


> CAUTION: Obvious fake content
> 
> Bought this at a local bazaar for a larf, which I certainly have every time I look at it. But I also got a pretty good watch: +8s/day, 45 hour reserve...even has a coronet in the crystal! Haven't yet challenged the WR rating however


"COLAMARINER"


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Been a bit busy today.....only just got home.....this might interest some.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** day then eh?........


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just swapped over to these.....
> 
> *Elysee Model 16320, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*
> 
> ...


Ooooooh. That's cheating....

Love that coin edging or whatever it's called.....

Nice pair. Lovely pair. Sorry matron.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

DaveE said:


> "COLAMARINER"


I like to imagine that this was made up by a faker on his own time, after being forced to make fake Pepsi-GMTs all day long


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

SharkBike said:


>





Boxbrownie said:


> Blimey.....how many of these have we got in here?


I've also one ..


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Russ said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Been a bit busy today.....only just got home.....this might interest some.....
> ...


Yes....well...OK....I love my job!









Sometimes you get a day that makes all the **** worth while......today was


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Just swapped over to these.....
> ...


Thanks Chris, I think they are a homage to something else


















Nalu said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > "COLAMARINER"
> ...


Love it Colin


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


Good for you and here's to many more.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

In a seventies mood so am wearing my latest addition, its a watch that people seem to love







or hate









My new Jenny










Sellers photo, thanks Ron


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

born t said:


> I'm still in love with this one.


Good to see you again, Born.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A quiet evening; myself and my Omega are enjoying the company of Mr Martell










HAGW to all....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> A quiet evening; myself and my Omega are enjoying the company of Mr Martell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Class Chris, pure class


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Happy Friday, y'all.
> 
> Back home after a three-day conference over in Orlando with one question in mind...what do Brits and Europeans have against sunblock? Couldn't believe all the nasty sunburns on display...OUCH


Two types ofsunburn Brits exist. Those that have forgotten that sun can hurt as over here it can only burn you for about 12 weeks in the year, even then only if the cloud breaks! Also those who 'make the most of it' and go for the lobster look.


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

Has the cortina got an A bracket rear end


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> I have an incoming today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im really liking the orange


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A bit of orange from zeno for me today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a late surge on the orange front then......

its this......its a bit orange, but not to orange, just the right shade of orange.

its not this sort of orange, nor this shade of orange, which really is a bit of a pale orange. its just orange

what im trying to say is that.....its orange


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

dapper said:


> Glycine for Friday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looked through all the eye candy and this ones doing it for me....great watch


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > RLT 38
> ...


Thanks Dave - I like it a lot as well.


----------

